# Abbott & Costello



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Today I got two male dumbo rats, I got them from a local breeder. The cage I have is very large so I may add another male or two in the future, but for now it is just my two little boys. Costello is a bit older then Abbott but not by much. They are a little nervous in their new home so I put in one of my shirts I had recently worn so they could get used to my scent, but for now they are just laying on each other in a corner. I am going to give them a little time to adjust because they had a couple more friends at the breeder and now its just these two. I will have pictures tomorrow when they are a little more comfortable.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on your new boys! The best thing you could possibly do for them right now is take them out of the cage and interact with them as much as possible. Rats are much happier and adjust much more easily when their primary relationship is with you and not their cage.


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Really? Thanks a lot I wasn't I didnt want to stress them out... I guess that makes sense though.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep! It's actually one of the most common mistakes new rat owners make, but you will bypass a lot of the initial issues many rat parents have if you start them off bonding with you. Both you and your boys will be so much happier for so much longer. Good luck, and don't forget to keep a towel with you in case they decide to wee all over you.


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Haha thanks me and my mom had them out for a little and then I had to do chores but we are just about to take them out again, they seemed very happy, nervous but only a little  Thanks a ton!


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

*Pictures of Abbott and Costello*

Arent they precious?


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

sorry the above pictures arent working so here you go! Costello is the brown and white and Abbot is the tan and white


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh what cuties! One looks like an agouti hooded dumbo, but I can't quite tell on the other. How woudl you desribe the lighter one?


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

They are both dumbos but the other one is white with mostly tan and a little white "heart" on his head I will get a better picture of Abbott soon so you can see his markings


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

I believe he might be a *Siamese *because he is white with tan and then he has grey on his nose nowhere else i have discovered yet.


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Costello Will be getting exchanged for Abbots brother due to aggression.. I wish he wasn't so hyper and bitey. Abbots brother was for sure a Siamese he had the same coloring but more dark spots on nose and feet.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

What do you mean by "bitey"? A lot of rats mouth the way puppies would--if he's not breaking skin it's nothing to be worried about. However, you should do what you feel is best since you are a first time rat owner and it's better for you to have tamer rats to begin with. What will happen to Costello, though? Where are you exchanging them?


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Oh Costello was rather hyper, I got him from a local breeder and she had a calmer male that was from the same litter as Abbott, she said she completely understood me wanting to exchange them and she felt sorry for not telling me he was a bit more frisky all is well though he went back to the breeder and went back with his buddies!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

It makes me sad that you returned him after such a short while, but if you were having difficulty then maybe it's for the best. Hopefully he finds a new home soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

She said he would sell fast because of his markings, she said he wasnt a very good starter rat so its my fault I probably should have hung out with him a little more but the new guy is great.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Awe they are so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

